# Me di cuenta de que + condicional simple o compuesto



## Puccetta

Tengo una duda sobre esta construcciòn. Alguién puede ayudarme?

La frase es ésta:
_Mi resi conto, e continuo a crederlo, che avrei preferito continuare a frequentare la scuola del mio paese_

Aquì està mi traducciòn:
_Mi di cuenta, y sigo pensando en esto, de que habrìa preferido/preferirìa seguir frecuentando la escuela de mi pueblo_

Creo que la construcciòn correcta es con el condicional simple, pero no estoy segura. 
Y ademàs, alguién puede decirme còmo puedo eliminar la repeticiòn del verbo "seguir + gerundio"?

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Neuromante

Me di cuenta, y sigo creyéndolo, que hubiera preferido seguir asistiendo a la escuela de mi pueblo.


Aunque no se elimina la repetición, queda suavisada


----------



## chlapec

También podrías decir: *"...y así lo creo todavía*"


----------



## neutrino2

Neuromante said:


> Me di cuenta (...) que hubiera preferido ...



Esto es algo que no acabo de entender... Sé que se oye mucho decir así, con el subjuntivo, pero me gustaría saber si usar el condicional en este caso sería incorrecto o simplemente poco usado.


----------



## Puccetta

Siempre me equivoco con estas construcciones 

De todas maneras, gracias a todos para vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Esto es algo que no acabo de entender... Sé que se oye mucho decir así, con el subjuntivo, pero me gustaría saber si usar el condicional en este caso sería incorrecto o simplemente poco usado.


 
Hola:

No soy experto en gramática, pero a mí me suenan bien las dos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Y, en este caso, ¿usarías el condicional simple o compuesto?


----------



## chlapec

No tengo una gramática a mano, pero estoy casi seguro de que también puedes utilizar el condicional compuesto. Ahora bien, en español es muy común utilizar el subjuntivo en oraciones subordinadas iniciadas por "que".


----------



## chlapec

neutrino2 said:


> Y, en este caso, ¿usarías el condicional simple o compuesto?


 
Yo, el compuesto, sin duda


----------



## neutrino2

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Y, en este caso, ¿usarías el condicional simple o compuesto?


 
Ah, escusa , no te entendí. Yo usaría el condicional compuesto siempre. Creí que preguntabas entre el condicional compuesto y el subjuntivo.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Me di cuenta, y sigo creyéndolo, que hubiera preferido seguir asistiendo a la escuela de mi pueblo.


 
Otra pregunta: ¿es "darse cuenta de que" o "darse cuenta que"?


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre, Neutrino.
En la frase no hay condición. No soy un experto en gramática (Y puse el subjuntivo por costumbre y ser lo más oído, lo reconozco) pero un condicional que no aluda a ninguna condición, me suena raro.


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Hombre, Neutrino.
> En la frase no hay condición. No soy un experto en gramática (Y puse el subjuntivo por costumbre y ser lo más oído, lo reconozco) pero un condicional que no aluda a ninguna condición, me suena raro.


 
Aquí la condición se sobreentiende.

Por ejemplo: "me habría gustado pasar por tu casa" (Sobreentendido, por ejemplo: si hubiera tenido tiempo, si hubiera tenido la oportunidad)

En la frase que nos ocupa: (P.ej.:si hubiera tenido la posibilidad de pensarlo mejor), "habría* preferido seguir..."

*Aquí utilizo el condicional porque excluí el "que" de la frase original.


----------



## chlapec

irene.acler said:


> Otra pregunta: ¿es "darse cuenta de que" o "darse cuenta que"?


 
Tienes razón: darse cuenta de que.


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Otra pregunta: ¿es "darse cuenta de que" o "darse cuenta que"?


 
Hola Irene:

Es "darse cuenta *de*", si no se pone es un queísmo, aunque es un error muy común.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Vale..de hecho yo siempre he pensado que era "de que", pero vi esa frase y ¡me entró la duda!
¡Gracias!


----------

